# Hello from Missouri



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello from Springfield, MO. How many hives do you have to work 350 trees?


----------



## jamorgan (May 4, 2013)

I have four hives and we've had great pollination. Even when I first started out with two hive we had good results. The trees are on about 2 1/2 acres. Semi-dwarf.


----------



## J.ATKINS (Jun 5, 2011)

I never thought i would see someone in my neck of the woods on here. I'd love to visit with you. My bees are on the way to higbee off of Hwy B.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome, from another Mo. beekeeper.


----------



## mick&nan (Jan 15, 2012)

and hello, from yet another mid-mo beek.. millersburg,mo.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello from Kansas City and welcome to the site. Hope to learn a few tricks of the trade from you relative to Missouri.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

I have two (2) dwarf apple trees,  and about 330 raspberry and thornless blackberry plants. It was the berries that led me to beekeeping.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Julie!


----------



## jamorgan (May 4, 2013)

Hwy B? I live on route B west of Higbee, heading toward Yates. Hello neighbor!


----------



## jamorgan (May 4, 2013)

Wow, that's a lot of berries! I have thornless blackberries, but only a fifty foot row, plenty to keep me in preserves for the year. The bees sure do love them, so I can imagine how busy your girls get when bloom is on. Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## jamorgan (May 4, 2013)

Hey thanks to everyone for the nice welcome! I'm so glad I found this forum and even happier hearing from other Missouri beekeepers.
For anyone in the north central region of Missouri we have just started a new beekeeping club called North Central Missouri Beekeepers Association. 
Meeting with be held in Macon at the VoTech building at the high school. First meeting is 5/6 7-9PM. Going to be talking about splits and queen replacements. 
Any questions contact Bob Brammer at 660-415-6480 or [email protected]. Meetings will be held first Monday of each month.


----------



## J.ATKINS (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a lot of respect for Bob. He's a member of the Boone Regional Beekeepers and I like to here his opinion on things. This year has started off a lot wetter than last year and I'm hoping for a good honey harvest finally. 
Jordan


----------

